# Extreme Cramping



## BiggerThanThis (Dec 27, 2018)

Whenever I am having an IBS episode, there are times when I get cramping in my lower middle abdomen (hypogastric region) THAT IS SO SEVERE IT MAKES ME CRY AND SCREAM OUT IN AGONY. I have a relatively high pain tolerance but there has been times where the pain is so severe I feel like Im going to pass out. It is so intense and so painful that it feels very very scary and wrong. (Cant emphasize enough that I can tolerate normal cramping but these episodes are on a whole different level.) pain can be described as sharp stabbing pain felt deep where my intestines are (not near my appendix) feels like something is tearing inside me or like intense labor pains

Id like to know if the intense cramping is normal of IBS-D, and if anyone experiences pain to the same degree as described above?

How do you find relief specifically for the extreme cramping?

Imodium has been the only thing that gives me relief but sometimes it doesnt help quick enough with the extreme cramps when Im first discovering that Im having an IBS episode. .


----------



## Noca (Oct 24, 2015)

I rub high THC cannabis oil on my tummy and it relieves about 60-70% of the cramping pain within 15 seconds(essentially the time it takes me to rub it in). Applied topically you feel absolutely nothing in your head, just less pain at the area of application. You won't feel anything in your head using topicals unless you apply it to your head or armpits.

I have chronic pain from arthritis and a rare bone disease called MHE, but only stomach cramps from my severe IBS-D have ever reached a pain level 10 for me.


----------



## gramx3 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi There, This reminds me of colon spasms I used to have along with my IBS-D. Here is an article: https://www.healthline.com/health/colon-spasm

Noca's idea seems good. Also, upward pressure on the rectum seemed to provide relief.

I still have IBS-D, but haven't experienced colon spasms in several years. I don't know why. The pain takes your breath away. It is very different from a cramp. Best of luck with this.


----------



## ChronicTick (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi there, I have the exact same thing! It is awful, and personally I have just had to deal with it.


----------



## ASTORIA (Dec 24, 2018)

When I get strong pains in my stomach I KNOW it is caused by gas because what I do is to walk around a lot so that I can burp and fart the gas out. Then I go have a BM. Then I feel better.The reason I know it is gas is because after I burp and pass gas and have a BM I go back to not having the pains in my stomach.That is my proof that it is gas. If I am having a stomach spasm I take a valium to get rid of the spasm.


----------



## ASTORIA (Dec 24, 2018)

I used to get spasms and would vomit and have diarrhea. A doc told me I was having a gall
=bladder problem. I had surgery and got better.


----------



## ASTORIA (Dec 24, 2018)

Have you seen a specialist?


----------



## DarkDream (Feb 13, 2019)

I get extreme cramping/spasms occassionally.

Mebeverine AND peppermint capsules taken at the same time.
And say a hot water bottle or hot shower(if I'm not too weak to stand)helps reduce them a fair bit...
But won't get rid of the horrible sharp pain and pressure in the bowels and stomach though.

Also trying to relax helps somewhat...
I use a nature sound machine and deep breathing excersises for that.


----------



## APR (Jul 15, 2015)

When I was being diagnosed with IBS, my doctor asked me if I ever got painful cramps. Apparently that is fairly common with IBS. Once in a while I get what I guess would be called cramps. The pain can range from mild to severe. If I'm lucky, I will go very shortly after the cramps start, and if I go a sufficient amount the cramps will be significantly less painful or go away entirely. But sometimes I only go a little [diarrhea] at a time, so the painful cramps will continue. It's rare that I have very severely painful cramps, but I've had it that bad before. I used to get them so bad that I would curl up to try to slow things down and ease up the cramps. But sometimes, that just prolongs or delays the inevitable.


----------



## Dinky (May 14, 2020)

I get these really awful painful labour type cramps that last for about 15-20 minutes and then I'm on the toilet with explosive watery diarhea, I also get heart palpitations where my hearts banging away in my chest and I feel all light headed because of the pain (think it's got something to do with food moving at lightening speed during the spasms) and I get so hot and sweaty and also my skin comes out in red blotches on my arms and chest. All this happens at once usually when I've just finished a meal or even whilst I'm eating it. Once the d has finishes which usually comes out in watery 'squirts I'm back to normal and may not have another attack for a week or 2. I have no triggers, can eat something one day then the next time I eat it it can bring on an attack. I've had 2 children and the pain is the same as Labour pains when your ready to push! The doctor gave me buscopan a month ago and I've only had one attack since then and it's not been half as bad. Mebeverine didn't do anything for me, I've got to wait for this coronavirus to be over before I can have any tests done  I've been suffering for 8 year since I was 8 weeks pregnant with my 2nd child. Thought I was having a miscarriage at first! Anyone else get awful attacks like me?


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

Yes I get those from time to time. They are terrible. I start a full body sweat while on the toilet. Instantly everything is very hot. The heartbeat like you mentioned is going crazy. I usually just take off all my clothes. It takes a few minutes but eventually whatever was causing that awful cramping works its way out with an explosive rush of liquidy fire. Then it feels like you could pass out or collapse. I usually go lay down if i can after that because it is a full body exercise in removing that bit of stool from my body. Hang in there!!!


----------



## Ilyria (Jun 2, 2020)

I also had episodes like this when I'd eat one of my major trigger foods by accident or unknowingly like onions for example. The cramps and stabbing pain start while I am eating. I turn pale as a sheet with cold sweat and start to shake uncontrolably. I am dizzy and unstable on my feet because of the stabbing pain and colon spasams. My heart wants to explode and I feel like I will pass out on the toilet..the pain is excrutiating (I gave birth 3 times without medication so I think I have a high pain tolerance)
Then the heat wave comes and I try to get rid of my clothes if I can..I am sweating so much by this moment that my skin is soaked and my chest and arms are burning! If the explosive diarrhea hasn't started by this moment then I start throwing up violently. It is awful! Like my body is tryng to get rid of that particular food by all means possible! It lasts about 10-15 min but to me it is neverending..
I double check everything I eat just so I can avoid this..haven't had an attack in a month now.


----------

